
Pay Passport with $BTC in Venezuela - juandiegomez
https://cointelegraph.com/news/venezuelans-abroad-will-be-able-to-pay-for-their-passport-using-bitcoin#:~:text=Venezuela%27s%20government%20reportedly%20accepts%20Bitcoin,method%20for%20some%20passport%20applications.&text=Venezuela%27s%20Administrative%20Service%20for%20Identification,citizens%20seeking%20a%20Venezuelan%20passport.
======
juandiegomez
Venezuela’s government reportedly accepts Bitcoin as a payment method for some
passport applications.

